# Hello All...tracked down my grandfather's boat after >35 years



## Jonas Grumby (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes, after more than 35 years, I've actually tracked what used to be my grandfather's boat to a member on this site. While the layout here is very similar to a certain other site I've belonged to for nearly 20 years which caters to classic Pontiacs, I found out the hard way upon registering last night that I'm supposed to be seen but not heard PM-wise until earning my stripes with 15 posts...so here I am to get started...


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome to our humble home


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Post away Jonas.
Welcome to SailNut.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes head over to the "song chain" and you can rack up lots of senseless and silly posts. We try to keep the "Spammers" at bay by requiring the minimum post count. 

What kind of Pontiac do you have? (notice nice option for yet another post)


----------



## Jonas Grumby (Nov 25, 2013)

Lol, thanks for the heads-up. Actually I successfully engaged the member in a private chat...luckily he trusted me as a brand-spanking new member and accepted. 

Oops, forgot to answer your question...a 1980 T/A ('79 S/E clone) and a 1971 Esprit which I cloned into a Formula. Second owner of both. Converted both to 200-4R overdrive to avoid gasoline-inspired financial ruin since the 462 (455+.030) in the '80 and the orig 350 stroked to 407 in the '71 like to imbibe...a lot. Want to go bigger with an aftermarket 505 and 5-speed OD for the '80 soon.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Cool, I wrecked (but did not total) my dad's 1979 Grand Prix, I really liked that car, nicely optioned out. Knew a guy who wrecked a bunch of 70's T/As and his daddy would buy him another new one. He must have destroyed 7 or 8 in the time I knew him. I never liked the guy and always kind go thought his dad was secretly trying to get rid of him, perhaps that is why he kept on buying them! Or they just had more money than sense.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

So, what make of boat was she? You have to tell us more!!


----------



## Jonas Grumby (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi, I just want to ask the member's permission first...


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

jimgo said:


> So, what make of boat was she? You have to tell us more!!


Since Kjango was more than excited and touched about the connection with "Jonas" in chat (part of the public forum), I don't think he'd mind. You can see pictures of _Skipjack_ in his SailNet album: SailNet Community - kjango's Album: boats


----------



## massageatsea (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome Jonas,
I too am new and racking up post points..LOL.
Roxanne


----------

